# Pointe Mouillee



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

wanna try this weekend but don't know where to go. very Familiar with the area. never coyote hunted out there before. any help would be great. PMs of info is encouraged and appreciated. thanks a lot guys and good luck to all


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

LITTLEG said:


> wanna try this weekend but don't know where to go. very Familiar with the area. never coyote hunted out there before. any help would be great. PMs of info is encouraged and appreciated. thanks a lot guys and good luck to all


Very call shy. Been trying all week to no avail. Really wanted to zing a 22-250 round a ways out there lol:evil:


----------



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

have you tried by headquarters or Roberts road


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

LITTLEG said:


> have you tried by headquarters or Roberts road


No I have not. There are houses around there and am a little scared with the 22-250 for over that way. More of a safety concern.


----------



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

understandable, I'll be out there tomorrow for a early am(5:00) till about 1 hunt. if you head out let me know, either we could meet up and try some tactics or let me know where your gonna be and I'll be the opposite! good luck and thansk


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

LITTLEG said:


> understandable, I'll be out there tomorrow for a early am(5:00) till about 1 hunt. if you head out let me know, either we could meet up and try some tactics or let me know where your gonna be and I'll be the opposite! good luck and thansk


I'll be doing the private land thing on some virgin land in monroe county. Buddy swears he is loaded with song dogs! Good luck and post up if you lay one down! 

He wants to film so maybe if everything comes together I'll have some video to share!


----------



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice! good luck to you! you do the same if you rip one a new one&#128521;


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

With all the human presence out there you would probably have better luck trying to drive them toward a pinch point where a shooter is waiting. Works fairly well in Dec but the deep snow right now would make that tough.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

No luck for me, how did it go?


----------



## LITTLEG (Nov 10, 2013)

WACKNSTACK pm sent


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Heads up to all hunting the point and surrounding areas, My husky got loose just down the road from there. Please watch for him. Gray black and white. has a collar on but probably cant be seen due to his winter coat. His name is Thor and if anyone sees him, he is super friendly


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

My dog was recovered today. He is home. Just wanted to put it on here being so close to home.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to hear he's home safe!


----------

